
Information Technology Firm Pays $1M to Settle Allegations of Visa Fraud - wslh
https://www.justice.gov/usao-ndtx/pr/information-technology-firm-pays-1-million-settle-allegations-visa-fraud
======
argentinaIT
Been there. Mostly sent to client's offices to do 100% contractor work. Others
been doing on-site development, bug fixing, QC.

~~~
argentinaIT
Btw: firm is Globant

